# RM Slayer 50, 2011, Gabel wirklich tapered?



## ~/Mr X\~ (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir hat sich jetzt ein RM Slayer 50 des aktuellen Modelljahres bestellt und ich wollte ihm eventuell die darin verbaute Fox 36 Float R abkaufen. Das Steuerrohr sieht so aus, als sei es tapered, die Gabel selbst Ã¤hnelt auf Bildern allerdings eher einer durchgehenden 1 1/8Ë Gabel. 

Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen?

Danke!

Patrick


----------



## dubbel (9. Mai 2011)

woran erkennst du das?

ich vermute mal, du hast die gabel noch nicht in der hand (sonst müsste man die frage ja nicht stellen), 
und auf einem bild siehst du doch nur steuerrohr und steuersatz (und nicht den gabelschaft), oder kapier ich das was nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (9. Mai 2011)

Hey,

ich meinte, weil die hier im Bikemarkt angebotene Gabel, die wohl auch aus einem Slayer stammt, sehr nach durchgehendem 1 1/8 Schaft aussieht:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Mai 2011)

Moin

In meinem Slayer 50 hat die Gabel einen durchgehenden Schaft mit 1 1/8 Zoll Durchmesser. Ich denke, dass wird bei jedem Slayer (50) so sein.

MFG


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (9. Mai 2011)

Das sind doch großartige Neuigkeiten. Vielen Dank! =))


----------

